# What is this crazy looking bike?



## dungo (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,
I have seen these bikes (The four weird looking ones on the right of the picture) around an i am just wondering what there model is, what company made them, what years they were made..  and how much it would cost me too add one to my collection.




Thanks in advance


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 25, 2011)

1960 Bowden Spacelander... Very expensive if you can find one for sale. There was a reproduction one on here a while back with an asking price of $5k


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 25, 2011)

Fltwd57 said:


> 1960 Bowden Spacelander... Very expensive if you can find one for sale. There was a reproduction one on here a while back with an asking price of $5k




Hes right 1960 for the bowden spacelander, also, from 64-65 there was another bowden called bowden 300e both models are very expensive
pictures below of both 1st is spacelander, 2nd is the 300e.




P.S there bodys are made from fiberglass not metal.


----------



## MR D (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, fiber glass outer shell that was molded in only a few colors (not painted)...seven to be exact.





When, and if you do find one available, you'd better have deep pockets. They were not any great shakes to ride, but the owners paid for the concept. They certainly catch the eye though...even hanging on a wall. This is probably where you'll see one...in a museum.

If you want, call this number 1 - 877 - 731 - BIKE (2453) . These guys have been making these with a more sturdy internal frame. Who knows what they are asking for them! Here's a link to read...http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23498


----------



## ducnut (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw one of these on _American Restoration_ and wondered what it was.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 26, 2011)

I ran across two of these in Michigan the other day....Very nice


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2011)

This is one of those bikes that brings out the child in me. They're UGLY and STUPID and I HATE 'EM!


----------



## walter branche (Dec 27, 2011)

*bowden poster*



MR D said:


> Yes, fiber glass outer shell that was molded in only a few colors (not painted)...seven to be exact.
> 
> View attachment 35485
> 
> ...




this poster was given to me by Ben Bowden and then I got him to sign the piece ,, it was reproduced by Mike Kaplan and made into post cards,,  they sent out to possible buyers of there reproduction Bowden Bikes ,.I also sold the original Bowden bicycle body to Mike and they used it as a mold  to produce the reproductions .


----------



## walter branche (Dec 27, 2011)

*bowden poster*



MR D said:


> Yes, fiber glass outer shell that was molded in only a few colors (not painted)...seven to be exact.
> 
> View attachment 35485
> 
> ...




sorry for double posting ,i am trying to remove the extra material


----------



## walter branche (Dec 27, 2011)

*Bowden 300 sales brochure*

This was given to me by the inventor ,manufacturer-- Ben Bowden


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2011)

just curious.Where in Michigan did you see the Bowden and were they for sale?I would like to see them if they arent to far.I know this is one of Dave M's favorite bikes and I think we should all pitch in to buy him one.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 27, 2011)

*here you go*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowden-Spac...593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1fb596c1


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2011)

vincev said:


> just curious.Where in Michigan did you see the Bowden and were they for sale?I would like to see them if they arent to far.I know this is one of Dave M's favorite bikes and I think we should all pitch in to buy him one.




Here's an opening for ya... "I'm not worthy." Actually the ones in the brochure that Walter posted of the 300 series design, had more pleasing fenders and frame than the others that I am accustomed to seeing. Seat still looks like it was just plunked on there though.


----------



## Pedalin Past (Dec 27, 2011)

*Smaller Version....*

Cost is a very big factor in owning one of those cool bikes.  I picked up the




 small scale replica at a flea market this year.   Not a rider but it is nice to look at!  Keep the kickstand up and enjoy the ride....Paul....


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe Mike can still reproduce one if you talk to him. His baby blue one was on the cover of The New England Antiques Journal a while back and had a decent article about all the balloon bikes inside. Ive considered a few times trying to buy that one.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a picture of Walter with Mr and Mrs Bowden-





What year was this Walter?


----------



## walter branche (Dec 28, 2011)

*1990*

This is my black Bowden , it was found in a lawn mower shop with 17 others ,. 18 bowdens for 880.00-Thanks,,-- Scott for posting this photo  --wpb


----------



## rlhender (Dec 28, 2011)

vincev said:


> just curious.Where in Michigan did you see the Bowden and were they for sale?I would like to see them if they arent to far.I know this is one of Dave M's favorite bikes and I think we should all pitch in to buy him one.




Just north of Berrien Springs, I think he would sell them but have no idea what he wants for them. He has a nice collection of high end Bikes


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have seen the frame from Spacelander #3 recently. 

Top secret.


----------



## jwm (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> This is one of those bikes that brings out the child in me. They're UGLY and STUPID and I HATE 'EM!




Awww- Your jus' jealous 'cuz you can't have one.

so there

JWM


----------



## walter branche (Dec 30, 2011)

*blue bowden on ebay 15,000.00*

there is a blue bowden on ebay with a buy it now 15,000.00


----------

